

The media is really milking this Boston Bombing thing... - DigitalSea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/national/pressure-cooker-bomb-explainer/

======
zamalek
"No news like bad news." This is exactly why I stopped paying attention to the
news years ago - if something is important enough I'll hear it through
friends.

It's especially obvious when you look at how obvious the information in that
diagram is, clearly the author thinks that his readership has a very low IQ
and I would have second thoughts about including myself in that demographic.

